# Would you finish it?



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

I was making this Aran vest for my Mom when she died suddenly almost 7 years ago. I have been moving it around and debating what to do with it since then. I think I have decided to finish it and give it to my sister. She would love to have it and would wear it. I even had the buttons bought. I don't think I can rip it out so if I don't finish it , it will just sit in the bag. Would you finish it?


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

My gosh, yes, your work is beautiful and it'd be a shame to waste it if your sister wants it. You're so close to being done, as well. I'd finish it. Lucky sister!! My sympathies on the loss of your mother, seven years ago.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I certainly would. If I were your sister it would mean a lot to me.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would definitely finish it and give to your sister. It would be a loving present to her in honor of your mom.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

You have put so much work into it so far that I would finish it, especially if you know your sister would like it


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

You have put so much work into it so far that I would finish it, especially if you know your sister would like it


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Most definitely finish it. I taught my mom how to do counted cross stitch a few years before she passed away and was left with several unfinished pictures. I finished these two and they hang proudly in my home and are a constant reminder of my mom and how much I loved her!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

By all means finish it!!!! It is lovely and I am sure your sister will love it. A small hug from Mom.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for the loss of your mother. I like the idea of finishing it for your sister. It will be a lovely and loving memory for both you and your sister So I say finish it and give you sister a nice memento and reminder of the love of both you and your mother.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

If I had the talent and skill that you have I would finish it. I know that my Mom would be very sad to see that although it was for her, that it would sit in a bag never to be worn by anyone. Finish it for your sister. I am sure that she will be Blessed to have it. Plus knowing that you started it for your Mom and finished it for her will be a special memory for both of you. I only wish I had a sister that would wear something that I made. Mine will not even talk to me. You are very Blessed to have each other.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> I would definitely finish it and give to your sister. It would be a loving present to her in honor of your mom.


I'm thinking the same. Honor your mom by finishing it and one of her girls will wear it for her. It's like wearing some of her clothes. I have some and jewelry from my mother's closet. It makes me feel close to her when I wear it. She, too passed suddenly.


----------



## Simpson (Mar 30, 2014)

I would definitely finish it. Especially if my sister wanted it. I will always be a remembrance of your mother.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I would definitely finish it, especially since you said your sister would wear it. It looks beautiful so far. The buttons you picked out will look great on it. Keep going!!!  I'm so sorry for the loss of your mom. Finishing this piece will help to have good memories of her.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Yes, I certainly would. If I were your sister it would mean a lot to me.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh you must finish it, it's gorgeous and needs to be worn.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

yotbum said:


> My thoughts exactly.


Agree! Thanks for sharing your pictures.Beautiful knitting and like the pattern!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I would finish it and wear it myself, in memory of your mother.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Marylou12 said:


> I would definitely finish it and give to your sister. It would be a loving present to her in honor of your mom.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I would finish it for sure. Your sister will wear and cherish it. It's beautiful.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gosh, yes - you should finish that beautiful work of art! I'd want to keep it for myself (assuming it'd fit me), but giving it to your sister is a good idea too. 

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

You've done so much and it is so beautiful, please finish it. Your sister should be thrilled to have it, especially if you include the story of the vest.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Most definitely finish it. It's gorgeous and will be a special bond between the three of you.


----------



## kksdiamonds (Jan 24, 2014)

I would definitely finish it. Once you pick it back up it will go quickly...after all you're almost there Not to mention you sister will appreciate it too. Great pattern.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes I would finish it.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh you must finish it, it's gorgeous and needs to be worn.


I agree and you have done more than half of it, please show us again when you have completed it. I am sure I speak for all in saying we are waiting to see the photos.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes I would finish it. I would love to have the cardigan that was meant for my Mom.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I definitely would finish it--in my own time. I as in the middle of a lapghan for my ex-husband when he died from pancreatic cancer. I was making it for him so he would have something besides a hospital blanket to use during his chemo treatments. It took me a few weeks but I finished it and I gave it to his father with the explanation of why I was making it.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

It would be such a shame not to finish this lovely project, as you have done so much already. I'm sure your sister will love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

So sorry about the sudden loss of your mother!!
It will be hard picking up the work again ,but she would love you to do just that!
Besides your work is just beautiful!!
You just have to complete it . I'm sure your sister will love it!
And your mom , looking down will be pleased!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

It's gorgeous, so far. Definitely finish it and give it to your sister. When you see her in it your mom will be close to your heart.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Absolutely. What a treasure for your sister to receive a sweater from both you and your mom.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes you should finish it and give to your sister. I have a cousin who passed away years ago. My mom gave me a bag full of pretty granny squares she had crocheted. There are a few she had already seamed together. There's not enough of the squares made to finish the afghan I'm sure she was making. I plan to make the rest of them, put it together and give it to her daughter.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

what a way to honor your mom
never give up


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Gosh yes!...please finish it. Such beautifully done knitting should be seen. Your sister will love it! It would be a shame not to show it off.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh yes in memory of your Mom. And then present it to your sister
It looks lovely in the present form, I am sure it will be fabulous when you finish it.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

I vote finish it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, finish it! It will remind you both of your mother when she wears it!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, it will have a special meaning


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, I would finish it. Especially since your sister would love it and appreciate it.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you ladies for all your encouragement and comments. I started it tonight and got the second pocket sorted out. Took a while to figure out where I was in the pattern as of course that piece of paper with my notes is long lost. I am going to Ireland on July 18th so am hoping to get it finished in time to take it with me and give it to my sister. I think my Mom would like that but it makes me so sad knitting it that I didnt get it finished for her. I think that is why I keep looking at it and putting it back in the bag.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Agree with everyone else,finish it with love.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

OMG, by all means, I vote to finish it! Your work is gorgeous and you've obviously put a lot of time and love into it. If I was in your place, I know my sister would be honored to wear something I started for our mom before she passed. Sympathies to you on your mom passing, also. It's been 17 years since my mom passed on and I still miss her. I am lucky enough to have some things she made (embroidery, etc) and I cherish them. I remember her making them and it brings back good memories.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

OMG, how could you not finish it, it's just gorgeous


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Please finish it. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I would finish it off and see it go to a good home, it's to beautiful to be in a bag.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a friend whose husband passed away from cancer. She was knitting a beautiful sweater for herself while sitting with him. Every time she would pick the sweater to knit on, she would start crying so hard she could not stop. I got a phone call one night and she asked me if I would do her a favor. I finished the sweater for her and felt very honored that she would ask me. If you have a knitting friend that could finish it go ahead and ask her. I know it is hard.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I'd say finish it. It's too beautiful and meaningful not to.


----------



## paula17 (Oct 17, 2013)

It is just beautiful! Yes, finish for your sister and honor your mom.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, I would! I lost my mom almost 2 years ago and everything I made her, I have kept.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Heck yaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

You say that you think you want to finish it. I believe that that is your mother telling you to go ahead, finish it, and let your sister enjoy it. Go ahead, and you will be glad that you did.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I would definitely finish it and give it to your sister, she will treasure it.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, finish it. Your sister would love it and what a great way to pay tribute to your mother and your sister as to see her wear it. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Finish it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

It is so beautiful, I would finish it, especially if you know your sister will wear it. It will be a lovely reminder of your mom.


----------



## thumper2013 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh my yes finish it, what a wonderful gift for your or your sister.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, finish it. It is beautiful--if sister doesn't want it--I'll take it!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

My sympathy, perhaps if you consider it a tribute to the memory of you mom one which you will share with your sister it may help you to finish the beautiful work you started. Good Luck with your decision SL


----------



## Babz Eade (Jun 23, 2014)

Bless your heart, that is beautiful and so moving, what a lovely thing to have as a link to your Mother.


----------



## TinaF (Jul 12, 2013)

Way too much beautiful work not to finish. It would be a wonderful tribute to your mother.


----------



## pussy (Dec 11, 2013)

You have put a great deal of work and love into it, please finish it. I have a cable afghan that i started making for my Dad 5 years ago. He died in 2011 so I decided i would finish it for my Mum. Unfortunately she died in February this year and the afghan is still unfinished. I am now working on it again to make into a cot blanket for my new grandson. It will be ideal for him for Christmas so I still have time to finish it. I hope!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I would finish it and wear it. Y our mom would be proud of you. nice knitting


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

painthoss said:


> My gosh, yes, your work is beautiful and it'd be a shame to waste it if your sister wants it. You're so close to being done, as well. I'd finish it. Lucky sister!! My sympathies on the loss of your mother, seven years ago.


ditto!!


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> I would definitely finish it and give to your sister. It would be a loving present to her in honor of your mom.


ditto x2!!


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Of course! As a tribute and with much love!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It is gorgeous and your sister would be so happy to have it.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd consider it a precious family heirloom and wear it proudly.


----------



## Scottishlassie (May 29, 2012)

Absolutely x


----------



## bsholl (Mar 1, 2014)

OMG! tour work is so beautiful!!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Absolutely finish it. I'm sure your mother is looking down on you and smiling! So glad to hear your sister will proudly wear it. What a memory. Bless you


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

I agree, finish it. It's beautiful and I'm sure your sister will treasure it. When my mother died, also about 7 years ago, I found a sweater she had been making for my cousin. There wasn't much left to do, but I finished it and my cousin was so grateful to have that one last gift.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Absolutely! Your sister will be touched! I also think it will be therapeutic!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

It is beautiful! You and your sister will cherish it and think fondly of your Mother when you see it. Please finish it.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

No doubts! Finish it and be proud of your lovely work.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Finish it in memory of your mom.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Definitely, finish this beautiful and precious project!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It is beautiful. If your sister wants it, and you feel you can finish it for her, do it.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes. Beautiful work.It needs to be finished and loved.


----------



## dottie ward (Feb 19, 2013)

Did not look at all the replys, but..I have heard that if you don't tink or frog a few rows there will be a line left from being on the needles so long.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with this:



painthoss said:


> My gosh, yes, your work is beautiful and it'd be a shame to waste it if your sister wants it. You're so close to being done, as well. I'd finish it. Lucky sister!! My sympathies on the loss of your mother, seven years ago.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

very sorry you mother passed but your vest will live on. YES finish it. It is stunning!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

painthoss said:


> My gosh, yes, your work is beautiful and it'd be a shame to waste it if your sister wants it. You're so close to being done, as well. I'd finish it. Lucky sister!! My sympathies on the loss of your mother, seven years ago.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, it is beautiful and as you said your sister would wear it and appreciate it.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Most definitely I would finish it.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Your work is beautiful. I hope you finish it for your sister, if not, you could post and sell it.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Finish it!! My mom passed away over ten years ago and she had knitted all of us kids and grandkids at that time Christmas stockings. She left several unfinished. My Dad gave them to me and I have continued to knit them for the grandkids and great-grandkids that have come along in honor of her. She would be very proud of you.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

painthoss said:


> My gosh, yes, your work is beautiful and it'd be a shame to waste it if your sister wants it. You're so close to being done, as well. I'd finish it. Lucky sister!! My sympathies on the loss of your mother, seven years ago.


Ditto! Lost my Mom several years ago. I gave the afghans she used to her "angels", the ladies who cared for her, although I had already knit them their own for Christmas. However I also found a partially done afghan my mother had started before her illness which I have procrastinated finishing since then. Perhaps we should both get these done!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

definitely! finish and give it to your sister. it sounds like she would love this reminder of your mom!


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm in the same position, although my mum only died less than two years ago, and I just cannot bring myself to finish it, and I have no-one in the family I could knit for. I suppose I could donate it to charity, but that doesn't unfortunately, give me the incentive to complete it. However, as you do have someone in mind who would love it, then do complete it. You have already put so much hard work into it.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes please do finish it. It's gorgeous and needs to be finished. I'm sure your sister will cherish it.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes. It goes without saying. What a wonderful memorable gift started with love.


----------



## Flamingo75 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes I would finish it if your sister would love it an wear it. Would be a great tribute to your mom and I am sure she would be proud you made it. I know will bring few tears to pick it up again but every time you do think of a wonderful memory with your mom.


----------



## GrammaBarbie (Jun 19, 2013)

I would finish it, especially if you know your sister would wear it. What a great tribute to your mom! 

Last year, a lady from church, who knew I knitted, asked me to knit her a poncho from some yarn she had purchased like 20 or more years ago. She never got around to it herself. A few weeks later, she gave me the yarn and pattern in the same bag from when she purchased it. I washed the hanks of wool and finished the poncho just after Christmas. I didn't have her phone #, so I called the church office to get it and was blown away when the secretary told me the lady had suddenly passed away just 2 weeks earlier. I asked her husband if he would like it to remember her, but he said he didn't want it, as he only has sons. I decided to donate it to our Prayer Shawl Ministry in her honor.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, definitely finish it. It looks beautiful.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> By all means finish it!!!! It is lovely and I am sure your sister will love it. A small hug from Mom.


My feelings too.


----------



## Ggranof3 (Feb 22, 2013)

YES, your work is beautiful, I am sure that your sister would treasure it.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

dottie ward said:


> Did not look at all the replys, but..I have heard that if you don't tink or frog a few rows there will be a line left from being on the needles so long.


No, it'll be Ok after you block it. Go for it! Let your sister or anyone else enjoy this work of art!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I would finish it...and would be glad that I did for many reasons.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Yes, I would finish it! I was doing my first pair of socks for my husband, one at a time! I hadn't learn the two at a time when he passed away. One done and he passed away. I ripped out the sock and finished them for myself. A few years later my youngest son shrank them because I got interrupted before I could take them out off the washer and hang them up. I now have a beautiful pair of felted baby slippers, lol! Finish it and give it away. I am sure you will both think of mom when you see it and she wears the vest! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

Do finish it! You'll be glad you did.


----------



## ploy1475 (Mar 8, 2011)

Absolutly finish the vest. Your Mom would be happy and proud, and sister would enjoy!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Its been 7 years now.. still a tender heart and you might start off with struggling to work on it.. but pretty soon you will feel the love and warmth of your mom and you will feel encouraged to finish it.. you might want to keep it.. it will be a hug from your mom every time you wear it!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

joankav said:


> I was making this Aran vest for my Mom when she died suddenly almost 7 years ago. I have been moving it around and debating what to do with it since then. I think I have decided to finish it and give it to my sister. She would love to have it and would wear it. I even had the buttons bought. I don't think I can rip it out so if I don't finish it , it will just sit in the bag. Would you finish it?


Yes! In honor of your Mom, finish it and give it to your sister. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

My goodness, it's beautiful! Finish it by all means! It will make someone very happy.


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

Friend's grandmother passes away several years ago. Two of the granddaughters (one I worked with)found a bunch of partial skeins of yarn. Charlie made a comment that she might use some to make a baby blanket her her baby. Judy laughed and commented it would not get finished until the baby girl was getting married. Judy asked me at work if I would consider making a blanket. Of course, being a friend, I said yes. Bring me the yarn so I can get started soon. I was given a few colors to work with...white, bright yellow, coral, orange, pale pink, hot pink, maybe one or two other colors. Opted,to make a ripple stitch afghan because her grandmother would (I thought) have done something along that line. Finished it in a week and gave it to Judy to give to Charlie at her baby shower. She opened the package, began to cry when she realized where the blanket came from. Received a most beautiful thank you card! Wrote that would have been done exactly like something her g-am would have made. This was going to be her first great granddaughter so more special to her. Do in your heart what you think is best; you will know what to do. If you feel to finish and give to your sister, your fingers will fly as your heart sings thinking of your dear mother!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree with all who have said to finish it. A lovely gift for your sister and I am sure that you will have many memories of your mom as you are knitting.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

You said it yourself, your sister would love and wear it.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, you certainly should finish it. It is gorgeous.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, finish it and remember your mom with each stitch and when you see your sister wearing it. I think of all the times my mom wore something that I have saved from her and worn with great memories.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

The sweater is beautiful, and someone would love to have it. I hope you finish it.

Hazel


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Absolutely! and I bet your dear mother would agree . . .


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

can't think of a better tribute to your mother.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

yes finish it for your sister. I bet your mom would be pleased with that.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Most definitely. Nice work, and a keepsake in the making.


----------



## TheresaH (May 6, 2014)

You should definitely finish it. It's too pretty not to.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Definately


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

In memory of your Mom ...do finish it and give it to your sister..it's beautiful and very special...it's a way of closure for you also..unfinished business..


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I vote a resounding YES!


----------



## knots and loops (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes, finish the vest for your sister. She will wear it proudly, thank you for the gift, and remember your Mother. You will feel a great sense of accomplishment in your Mother's memory. I'm currently finishing Christmas stockings and an afghan my friend's Grandmother was knitting just before she died. My friend is thrilled I will finish the projects for her so she can use them and remember her Grandmother.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> I would definitely finish it and give to your sister. It would be a loving present to her in honor of your mom.


I agree - would be great thing to finish in honor of your Mom.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

If it makes you sad to see this sweater don't do it.
For you to ask this question there must be some sadness
Involved in this project. Seven years and still it is not
Done. I try to avoid sadness pain. Have a knitter friend finish it. A lovely piece. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

It is beautiful and I would finish it now. You needed a break after your loss, and if you are now ready to get back to it and think of your mother and good memories while finishing the garment, you will have love in the stitches.


----------



## Michelle57 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow how strange is this? I have exactly the same pattern partly completed by my Mum. One day I do hope to complete it as my Mum was partially sighted and it is such a shame to see her hard work go to waste

Keep going with it you will feel so chuffed when you have the photo of the finished article


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> I would definitely finish it and give to your sister. It would be a loving present to her in honor of your mom.


I totally agree with this comment. Your Mom will be smiling for sure to see you finish this. Her memory will live on with your beautiful knit project.


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes please finish it as a loving tribute to your Mum. Lovely work which I am sure your sister will appreciate.xx


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: Beautiful work.
You should finish it. As you said your sister would like it.
Does she know your started it for your mother? If so it will make it extra special to her. You made it and it was originally for your mother.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Are you hesitating to finish it because it is too painful to remember? Or are you keeping it for personal sentimental reasons? (Once it's finished a bit of your memories of your dear mother may be gone.) Are there other feelings wrapped up in this sweater that you cherish or are not ready to deal with?

Any of these reasons is valid for not finishing your mother's sweater if you don't want to. 

That said, perhaps you can take the sweater out of it's bag, hug it, remember, maybe cry a bit and reflect on your feelings. They are valid and if you don't want to finish or give away the sweater, that's okay.

Or you could decide to finish it and spend the hours remembering your mother when you were together. Did she teach you to knit? What other life lessons did she teach you? Meditate. Pray if you are inclined.

Is there a reason you don't want the sweater for yourself? That might be a clue as to your ambivalence about finishing it.

All that being said, it is an absolutely beautiful sweater. I hope you find an answer that is right for you. Bless you.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes finish the vest.


----------



## Finny (Jun 27, 2011)

Absolutely! What a lovely knitter you are) I love that pattern.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

joankav said:


> I was making this Aran vest for my Mom when she died suddenly almost 7 years ago. I have been moving it around and debating what to do with it since then. I think I have decided to finish it and give it to my sister. She would love to have it and would wear it. I even had the buttons bought. I don't think I can rip it out so if I don't finish it , it will just sit in the bag. Would you finish it?


I understand where you are at but you need to finish this and give it to your sister who will surely love it. Your work is lovely.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

If you are going to finish it, you must rip out the row which is on the needle. I know from experience that there will be a mark. It will never wash out. Frog that row and cut the yarn out and rejoin with new yarn.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Its absolutely beautiful and yes I would finish it. Sorry for the loss of your mother even if its been 7 yrs, I know it probably feels like yesterday. Have a great day! :thumbup:


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, yes, please finish it. You do beautiful and what a tribute to your Mom. Beautiful!


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Everyone else has already said what I would say...hugs to you!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. Finish it and let your sister enjoy wearing it.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

By all means, finish the sweater.
It is important that you do.
Remember your mother with joy and love.

I believe that you will feel much better after you have completed it.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

joankav said:


> I was making this Aran vest for my Mom when she died suddenly almost 7 years ago. I have been moving it around and debating what to do with it since then. I think I have decided to finish it and give it to my sister. She would love to have it and would wear it. I even had the buttons bought. I don't think I can rip it out so if I don't finish it , it will just sit in the bag. Would you finish it?


....................................
OMG finish it!!!!! That is gorgeous and Aran sweaters like this never go out of style. Sheri


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

What beautiful work. I would finish it. I'm sure your sister would love it.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, by all means do finish it.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, finish it & give it to your sister.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Would definitely finish it and give it to your sister, you know it would make your mom happy to see it being used and not hidden in a closet.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, if you can. Does your sister know you were doing it for your mom? I think she would love it.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

Of course ! Finish it ! Concentrate on memories of happy times with your mom.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Absolutely... Do finish it...you do beautiful work.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I didn't have to read all comments to know what the consensus is. It will be like a hug from you and your Mom every time she wears it.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

yes, and if sis dont like it give it away.its better than laying around


----------



## MrsRII (Jun 9, 2013)

Agree with others: ABSOLUTELY finish as a tribute to Mom


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

It is beautiful.
I really hope you do finish it.
Whether you give it to sis or keep for yourself, I hope you finish it! I know that is a hard thing to do!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

By finishing it you are honoring your mother. Do finish it and your sister will love it as it was meant for your mom and she'll love it. She will wear it proudly. Your work is lovely.


----------



## gloucestershire (May 16, 2012)

Its Lovely you are such a even knitter


----------



## ethel egozcue (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG!!!! I can't even think that you would hesitate to finish
it -- it would be like a beginning with no end -
what beautiful work makes me want to grab my knitting needles and knit away what a lucky sister a gift greater
than any jewelry hurry finish it a tribute to your
mom ethel egozcue


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Absolutely. What a shame not to use such beautiful work.


----------



## armynavymom (Apr 22, 2011)

It's Beautiful!!! Yes I would finish it. I think your sister would be honored to wear it!


----------



## Pearlpledge (Jun 19, 2014)

Absolutely finish it! What a beautiful way to keep her spirit living on.


----------



## Cherrybkitty (Mar 1, 2011)

beautiful work. It would a shame to frog it.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Of course. It is beautiful and I bet your sister would love it, just for the memory alone.


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

Absolutely - such beautiful handiwork! Your sister will love it and what a treasured gift in memory of your mom.


----------



## Pawsox girl (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes, I think your mother would be happy to know someone was able to enjoy it!


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

I can certainly understand why you did not work on for so long. It takes time to accept a loss, but it would be a shame to waste all that lovely & hard work when her sister would enjoy the vest. Finish it!


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

I can certainly understand why you did not work on for so long. It takes time to accept a loss, but it would be a shame to waste all that lovely & hard work when her sister would enjoy the vest. Finish it!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Your work is beautiful. and I bet it would mean a lot to your sister if you finished it and gifted to her.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh please finish it! It is going to be beautiful and everytime you see your sister wears it you will both think of your Mother. Just lovely


----------



## skeezix (Nov 12, 2013)

Your mom would be so proud. It's beautiful. Will be loved. Yes, finish it with love.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

it is so beautifully knitted you should not pull it out. knit it for your sister.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

I would definitely finish it. I just found a afghan I started, must have been over 12 years ago. I am about to finish it when I finish the project I am working on.


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Absolutely, it would be a terrible waste of your talent if you didn't.


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

Absolutely finish it. Your sister will love it. It is beautiful.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

I would finish it. A couple decades ago, my bff's mom died. Her mom was making a crocheted afghan for her granddaughter when she passed, and was almost finished. My friend and her daughter asked me to finish it, so she would have this last gift from her Grandma. I had learned to crochet before I learned knitting, so, of course. 
Hmm. I knew the pattern, her Mother had taught me it. But after a week I still couldn't get it looking correct. Finally, I called my friend and asked, "was Mrs. Hart left handed?" Bingo. Boy was that a slow moving project for a right handed person. But I finished it, and her daughter still has it. I simply helped her Grandma finish a Christmas gift.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh I would finish and gift it, such a lovely tribute to your Mom's memory.


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

Absolutely, finish it. It's very pretty.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

It's too beautiful not to finish.......your sister will love it for two reasons, it is beautiful, and it was to be your mum's.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I would most definitly finish it, go for it, I am sure your sister will wear it with pride, and your Mom will smile from above.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

It's gorgeous and needs to be worn..


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

absolutely


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It's beautiful! Your sister will love it- especially because of the story behind it.


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

Please finish your work. Your sister will be so happy to have the sweater. I think your mother would encourage it if she were able.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

This would be a great sentimental tribute to your mother. Please finish it and give it to your sister.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

You must finish this beautiful knit....and you know your Beautiful Mother would want for you to finish and know that what was ment for her is keeping her other daughter warm with the love you put into it.....its a beautiful patten


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

YES! FINISH IT, ABSOLUTELY YES.
This will be a lasting and living tribute to the memory of your mom.
I had the privilege of completing a small baby blanket for a co-worker whose mother had passed away before she finished it.
This will now be passed on to the first born grandchild and the love and the story will live on.
Please finish it, your work is beautiful.
God Bless


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Your sister will wear it with joy, love and pride; the feelings you will have when you see her wearing it. It looks wonderful.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Make your mom proud. Finish the vest, you may sense her presence as you knit. Give it to your sister. Make one for yourself too.

I wouldn't mind making a cardigan for my mom. What was the sunbeam booklet number? The pattern is beautiful.

You have done a great job on the vest, worth completion.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Please finish it and it will always be known as "Mom's sweater". You will have it forever. I have my Mom's Aran sweater and am so glad that I do.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Beautiful work so far :thumbup: I would finish it if I were you & give it to your sister who would certainly appreciate it. It will provide a positive healing for your grief. Wish you well finishing the project :thumbup:


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

joankav said:


> Thank you ladies for all your encouragement and comments. I started it tonight and got the second pocket sorted out. Took a while to figure out where I was in the pattern as of course that piece of paper with my notes is long lost. I am going to Ireland on July 18th so am hoping to get it finished in time to take it with me and give it to my sister. I think my Mom would like that but it makes me so sad knitting it that I didnt get it finished for her. I think that is why I keep looking at it and putting it back in the bag.


As I was reading your post I was thinking that the reason it stayed in the bag and just got moved around was that it saddened you to think of the reason it was started and not finished. I think it will be good for you to work on it -it is part of the grieving process and it will be healing for you. I don't think we ever get over the loss of our mothers completely, I still miss mine. May God give you peace and healing as you knit this lovely gift.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> I'm thinking the same. Honor your mom by finishing it and one of her girls will wear it for her. It's like wearing some of her clothes. I have some and jewelry from my mother's closet. It makes me feel close to her when I wear it. She, too passed suddenly.


Your work is beautiful and a great way to honor your mother's memory. Always think of the good times as you finish it and all the love will show through.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I wouldn't rip it out...that is too gorgeous...and it looks like you are almost done. Sympathy to you on the loss of your mother. I lost mine 2 yrs ago on Mother's Day. I would knit a prayer shawl when I would visit her, and when I was tearing it out, she would ask why would I want to do that. So when she passed away, I could not finish that prayer shawl for over a year, So I know how you feel. Lucky sister to get it...and she would appreciate it...


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Zinzin said:


> Make your mom proud. Finish the vest, you may sense her presence as you knit. Give it to your sister. Make one for yourself too.
> 
> I wouldn't mind making a cardigan for my mom. What was the sunbeam booklet number? The pattern is beautiful.
> 
> You have done a great job on the vest, worth completion.


I am completely overwhelmed by all the responses to this post. I am taking it from all the yesses that it should be finished and I have started. Almost at the armhole on one of the fronts. The sister that I have in mind for this has a lot of my Mom's sweaters and wears them all the time. The other sisters ...one is always too hot...the other doesnt wear knitted stuff and the Other...well, the less said about her the better lol. My sister will be thrilled to have this so I will finish it with the love I would have put into it for my Mam. I know she is watching over us.

The pattern number is Sunbeam 444


----------



## Diane Schillo (Aug 26, 2012)

Go with your heart..its beautiful..who wouldn't treasure it?


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Your work is beautiful; please do finish it!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

You need to finish it and it will be cherished forever.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, I would finish. Your work is beautiful and I am sure your sister would receive much joy from it.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

What a beautiful vest! I'd highly recommend finishing it for your sister and when you see it on her, the two of you can reminisce about your dear mother. I would think that she would really enjoy the sentimentality of the gift.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Definitely finish it, it's so beautiful; I think your mom will be watching over you while it's being done, kind of like a hug from heaven! A lovely tribute to your mother


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree with others. It would honor your mom to finish it. It's beautiful so far.


----------



## debby93286 (Apr 4, 2011)

do finish the sweater,you're work is true gift.i received my grandmother crewel kits after passing.it took me more then 30 years, but i am blessed to have gotten the job finishing some of her work(i much loved my grammie).she taught me how to knit,crochet, crewel,you're sister is luck to have a sister with love and talent you have.i promise you will feel so GOOD , when you finish,,,please post a pic.....later


----------



## KnitorSew (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello from Dublin, Ireland. It looks beautiful, you have put such a lot of work into making it this far, no doubt with love for your Mom, so it would certainly be a shame not to finish it. I'm sure your sister will treasure it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's so beautiful, I would finish it&#128158;


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

joankav said:


> I am completely overwhelmed by all the responses to this post. I am taking it from all the yesses that it should be finished and I have started. Almost at the armhole on one of the fronts. The sister that I have in mind for this has a lot of my Mom's sweaters and wears them all the time. The other sisters ...one is always too hot...the other doesnt wear knitted stuff and the Other...well, the less said about her the better lol. My sister will be thrilled to have this so I will finish it with the love I would have put into it for my Mam. I know she is watching over us.
> 
> The pattern number is Sunbeam 444


I'm so glad you have made this decision.
Please, let us see the completed sweater.

Joy and peace to you, as you knit.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

So happy you are finishing "Mom's Sweater".


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Finsh it,It would be a shame to rip out such beautiful work,I feel that what your Mum would say,


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

Years ago I had the fabric and pattern to make a quilt for my mom when she died before I even started it. A few years later I made the quilt for my granddaughter and found it comforting to be making the quilt and give it away. I say go ahead and finish the vest and give it to your sister.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Yep. Finish it up!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh, that is absolutely gorgeous! By all means, finish it and give it to your sister or wear it yourself. I was making a vest for my husband in a cable to keep him warm. He had pancreatic cancer, and he died before I could finish it. I completed it and gave it to my godson who loves it. Always nice to give something to someone who will appreciate it and love it. You do awesome work--you go, girl!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Would be a shame not to finish it. It is beautiful. So sorry about your Mom.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

I would absolutely finish it. You will feel great when you do it.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks joankav, for the pattern info. As you knit this vest may you be blessed as your mom will be watching over you.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> By all means finish it!!!! It is lovely and I am sure your sister will love it. A small hug from Mom.


Agree!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

It is beautiful - dont rip it out, finish and give it to your sister, that would be a nice memory for her


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I would absolutely finish it and give it to my sister. This is a little different even the reverse. My mother was working on a crochet afghan for my son when she passed. I don'crochet as well as I knit. I asked my sister to finish it and she did. We gave it to him and his wife as a Christmas gift. Told him the story. Well he cried but how he cherishes that gift.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I would certainly finish it after all the work you put into it. I'm sure your sister will appreciate it.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

YES! YES! YES! It's beautiful already and you and your sister will be VA KLEMPT when you give it to her. ox jude


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Spectacular work! What yarn are you using? You must be very talented because it looks perfect.


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Definitely finish it. I have one of my mom's "signature bright" tops she was known for. I plan to make a teddy bear with it to give to my first grand niece or nephew. 
Your sweater is gorgeous and your sister will love it.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is beautiful and I am sure it will be even more special for your sister knowing it was originally for your Mom. Definitely finish it!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I would finish it if I were you. It will mean so much to both you and your Sister. Beautiful work.


----------



## debby93286 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh,yes, I would, this is beautiful, your mom would have ???? it to, sharing it with your sister who would wear and love it too. I only crochet very little knitting, this is the making of a special memory.Your work is beatifically done..you will be glad you did finish when the time is right it will go fast


----------

